# "Impossible d'envoyer le message via smtp.gmail.com "



## D*Kirk (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir !
Désolé de ne pas m'être encore inscris je le ferais dès que possible mais j'ai un problème urgent.
Depuis aujourd'hui je peux recevoir mais pas envoyer des messages depuis ma boite gmail via Mail(v2.1.3). J'ai le message d'erreur vu plus haut. J'ai consulté quelques forums mais souvent le problème n'était pas réglé ou les boites mail étaient différentes.
Je suis sous Tiger en 10.4.11
J'ai une neufBox (que j'ai rebooté hier)
Merci d'avance c'est pour le boulot.


----------



## D*Kirk (19 Juillet 2010)

Désolé d'être aussi insistant mais c'est assez urgent. Si quelqu'un aurait une solution ca m'arrangerait bien


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juillet 2010)

Efface les réglages du smtp dans Mail mais aussi les entrées correspondantes dans le Trousseau d'accès.

Vérifie que ton compte Gmail a les bons réglages chez Gmail.com.

Recommence le réglage du smtp de gmail en n'oubliant pas de remplir l'authentification et de cocher utiliser ssl.


----------



## D*Kirk (21 Juillet 2010)

Super merci pour le coup de main !


----------

